# Favourite Italian Restaurant & What do u have?



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 10, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

I had been at the Condo until mid-afternoon, doing a Spring Cleaning ... It had been lovely to spend a week alone on the Adriatic ... Even bought some tagliatelli, lasagne sheets, fennel, calcots in Catalan ( flew back from Barcelona which was a stop I had made enroute for business ) ( pronounced Cal Sot; an extra long spring onion variety) and sun dried tomatoes back to Madrid ... 

My favourites in Italia:

Ristorante Gambero Rossi on the northwestern Mediterranean Coast, in Liguria, La Corte Sconta ( for fish in Venice ), Ristorante Antico Martini across the square from the Teatro La Fenice ( Venice ) and in Bolognoa, Emilia Romagna ... 

Look forward to hearing from you, 
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 10, 2012)

My House...there is not good Italian here in Missoula.  The only locally owned (not a chain) has no idea what good Italian is, they excel in dry and burned.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 10, 2012)

Aragoste in Viareggio, many years ago .


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 10, 2012)

My two favorites are in San Francisco, Scomas on Fisherman's Wharf for Italian seafood, and Stinking Rose in North Beach for everything else. 

At Scomas I used to order Snapper Romano but they took it off the menu. I emailed them to complain and their chef sent me the recipe so now I make it at home my own self. One of my other favorites is their cioppino, which is arguably the best on the Wharf, and their crab louie is also excellent. I think for my next trip I am going to try their Prix Fixe Dinner, but it will be difficult to choose between the Broiled Wild Pacific Swordfish with Tuscan White Beans, Pancetta, Tomatoes & Organic Rainbow Chard and the Seared Wild Mahi Mahi with Sautéed Spinach, Dungeness Crab Ravioli & Fried Leeks.

At Stinking Rose I usually order eggplant pramigiana because it's too troublesome to make it at home for just me, but just about anything on the menu is good.

Oh, one other favorite was Borrelli's on Long Island, where I always ordered Malangnone a la Sicilian, but I haven't been there for over 20 years and it doesn't appear to be on the menu any more. Fortunately I have the recipe for that, too! I will make this for guests, but not just for me. Maybe I should. They grow beautiful eggplants here.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 10, 2012)

Is Borrelli's the heartburn palace on Hempstead Turnpike?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2012)

Locally, it's gone! Was called Antonello's. Family was from Abruzzi. No pizza on the menu.

The best we've found after that is in Daytona Beach. The Celler. About 220 miles away. Used to go there everytime we vended at the largest reptile show in the US.

In Italy, even the road side "fast food" places, I think they were called "Autogip", had better food than any like place in the US and probably even most Italian chains as well.

We did the tourist thing in Venice, having dinner at Cipriani, but the best food we had was at a little, back street place in Stresa. Maybe 10 tables. For the life of me, I can't remember the name. I should, because we went there before the Irish Pub and several Irish Coffees.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 10, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My two favorites are in San Francisco, Scomas on Fisherman's Wharf for Italian seafood, and Stinking Rose in North Beach for everything else.
> 
> At Scomas I used to order Snapper Romano but they took it off the menu. I emailed them to complain and their chef sent me the recipe so now I make it at home my own self. One of my other favorites is their cioppino, which is arguably the best on the Wharf, and their crab louie is also excellent. I think for my next trip I am going to try their Prix Fixe Dinner, but it will be difficult to choose between the Broiled Wild Pacific Swordfish with Tuscan White Beans, Pancetta, Tomatoes & Organic Rainbow Chard and the Seared Wild Mahi Mahi with Sautéed Spinach, Dungeness Crab Ravioli & Fried Leeks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing the information. Yes, I love Cassola or Cippioni which are both shellfish / seafood / fish based Bouillaibaisse --- I shall make a note in the California Book. I used to live in San Francisco many many years ago. 
Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 10, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Locally, it's gone! Was called Antonello's. Family was from Abruzzi. No pizza on the menu.
> 
> The best we've found after that is in Daytona Beach. The Celler. About 220 miles away. Used to go there everytime we vended at the largest reptile show in the US.
> 
> ...


Thanks ... Always like to have an active positive thread ... It is always so interesting when, people talk about restaurants that are either memorable or terrible ... 

ABRUZZI: this is the land of milk fed baby lamb and shepherds ...Ristorante La Bandiera is unforgettable and located up a long winding country road ... in the mountains above Pescara and worth the trip ... this is true farm to table ... The Panarda which is a 30 course meal,  a traditional feast is amazing ...  Thanks for contributing. 
Margi.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 10, 2012)

Vitello's in Studio city, ca. It's not fancy, but the food is good. Some favorites - linguine and clams, carbonara & calzone. Years ago, Barone's.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2012)

There is one chain that we will never return to again. Macaroni Grill. Karen ordered a clam dish that they served with unopened clams. It got sent back. They brought out the same dish and the clams were open. Open via prying, busted pieces of shell from thier efforts included.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 10, 2012)

Cerise said:


> Vitello's in Studio city, ca. It's not fancy, but the food is good. Some favorites - linguine and clams, carbonara & calzone. Years ago, Barone's.


Ever tried their veal  ?


----------



## Cerise (Mar 10, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Ever tried their veal  ?


 
I do like veal.  Not sure if I tried it at Vitello's - probably at Barone's.  Never had a bad dish at either place.  There are lots of good Italian restaurants, but find I like the older familiar restaurants best.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 10, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I do like veal.  Not sure if I tried it at Vitello's - probably at Barone's.  Never had a bad dish at either place.  There are lots of good Italian restaurants, but find I like the older familiar restaurants best.


Would seem that if you do not like veal, you do not like vitello .


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2012)

A favorite dish of mine is spaghetti carbonara.  I had by far the best ever rendition of this dish at a little Italian restaurant located in a private home in Aruba last month.  Absolutely out of this world!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 10, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Is Borrelli's the heartburn palace on Hempstead Turnpike?


 
That's the place! A true family restaurant. Grandma and grandpa are cooking in the kitchen, their kids are making pizzas, and their grandchildren are waitng tables and tending bar.

One night I ordered a small anchovy pizza. When the waiter brought it out he included a box to take the leftovers home. I told him that, in California, if you like anchovy pizza, you learn to eat a whole one all by yourself!


----------



## Cerise (Mar 11, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Would seem that if you do not like veal, you do not like vitello .


 
LOL. I never met him. Vitello was the owner. " ...during the ’60s, a baker from New York named Sal Vitello opened the doors of a modest subway sandwich shop..."

Here's the history, etc.:

About Us


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

we have 2 recent favourite italian restaurants (our faves change from time to time): a place that specializes in freshly made pasta called "que pasta", and another small joint that only seats about 30 at best called giovanni's.

in que pasta, they start you with warmed rolls and a dish of roasted pepper olive oil, then we share a family style chopped salad (chopped greens, onions, pepers, olives, tomatoes, walnuts, dried cranberries, and fresh mozzarella) in a red wine viniagrette. for dinner, i usually order pork chops and hot vinegar peppers with a side of fresh penne, or fish filet puttanesca over fresh spinach linguini. dessert is the best tiramisu that i've ever had in my life along with a double espresso. cappucino for the mrs..

at giovanni's, we try to get there for the prix fixe early bird special. 4 courses and a drink for $14 per person, cash only (know what i'm sayin'?)
i often start with snails fra diavolo, then have the house salad in a delicious creamy lemon garlic dressing. for my entree, i often have the veal pizzaola or the cbicken marsala. both fantastic.
dessert is usually red velvet cake or vanilla ice cream.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

CraigC said:


> There is one chain that we will never return to again. Macaroni Grill. Karen ordered a clam dish that they served with unopened clams. It got sent back. They brought out the same dish and the clams were open. Open via prying, busted pieces of shell from thier efforts included.


that happened to us, ina way, in pennsylvania two years ago. 

every time we went skiing in the poconos, we always stopped at smuggler's cove on rte. 611.
we ordered a large bucket of steamers (steamed littlenecks) for an appy because until that night, we each could easily suck down 8 or 10 of those little delicious bivalves with no problem.

as soon as i opened the pot, the rotten fish stink was horrible. we ate a few because we were very hungry after a day of skiing, but noticed several on the bottom that weren't opened. we immediately called the waitress over and complained, and with a remarkably snotty attitude asked us if she wanted her to take it back to have them opened. i politely asked if she was new to the restaurant because she didn't understand that a closed steamed clam is a bad, dead clam, but she agrily responded that she'd worked for the restaurant for years.
the rest of our orders were practically thrown at us as she made obvious comments about us to another table of regular customers.

we just ate quickly, paid the bill with a tiny 1% tip (to make a point), and on the way out i told the manager about the clams.
the manager asked if the waitress took it off our bill, which she didn't, and then just looked at me dumbfounded.
i mentioned that we wouldn't be back, but they'd hear from me if anyone got sick.
fortunately, no one did. but we haven't been back since. actually, the silver lining was that we found a really good bbq joint nearby. ribs, smoked chicken, and cornbread is our new apres ski fare.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 11, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Ever tried their veal  ?



lol, zing! right over the head.

cerise, vitello is the italian word for veal.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

*Thanks for all the Posts*

I wish to thank all of you for your recommendations, and Don´ts ... 

Margi Cintrano


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

*Italian Cuisine in the USA*

Would enjoy hearing your points of view ... 

A few of the Italian restaurants that we had eaten in on our yearly trips include: 

1) Los Angeles:  Valentino´s which was owned by Sicilian Piero Selvaggio when we had dined there back in 1990´s ... 

2) Manhattan:  Felida´s 

3) Manhattan:  S P Q R 

4) Manhattan:  Ennio and Michael´s located at: 539 - 541 La Guardia Place, off the corner of Bleeker Street in Greenwich Village 

5) Manhattan:  Mario Batali´s Restaurant located on Mac Dougal Street, in Greenwich Village 

6) San Francisco:  Alioto´s on Fisherman´s Wharf and regional Sicilian 

7) Whippany, New Jersey:  Il Capriccio 

8) Manhattan:  San Domenico ( luxurious - special occasion ) 

9) Sacramonto, California:  Biba ( Chef Biba Caggiano ) 

10) Washington D.C. : I Ricchi ( Tuscan style cuisine ) 

Has anybody eaten in any of these ? Would really like to hear your points of view ? 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

*Chains are NOT my cup of Coffee*

Thanks for your post and forewarning on chain mentioned above.

I have never eaten in a chain restaurant ... Believe me, it is not my cup of coffee --- I say coffee verses tea, because I am not a fan "fast drink" tea bags ... nor tea from Lipton´s ... It reminds me of when I was a kid, and had a flu, and mom gave us tea with a tsp. of honey --- unpleasant to say least.  

I do however, appreciate a real Earl Grey however, without milk and without lemon ... steeped in true British fashion ... with a watercress sandwich at 17.00 hrs. High Tea Hour ... Lovely tradition. 

Chain food, is just not for me ... I do not chain it ... I enjoy and respect traditional and home made Italian cuisine too much to see it tortured.

Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 11, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> My two favorites are in San Francisco, Scomas on Fisherman's Wharf for Italian seafood, and Stinking Rose in North Beach for everything else.
> 
> At Scomas I used to order Snapper Romano but they took it off the menu. I emailed them to complain and their chef sent me the recipe so now I make it at home my own self. One of my other favorites is their cioppino, which is arguably the best on the Wharf, and their crab louie is also excellent. I think for my next trip I am going to try their Prix Fixe Dinner, but it will be difficult to choose between the Broiled Wild Pacific Swordfish with Tuscan White Beans, Pancetta, Tomatoes & Organic Rainbow Chard and the Seared Wild Mahi Mahi with Sautéed Spinach, Dungeness Crab Ravioli & Fried Leeks.
> 
> ...


 

We went to Scoma's years ago in SF. If I ever go back, I will try it again. As I recall, it took about 20 minutes before anyone came to the table. I noticed Stinky Rose is in Bev. Hills as well. Will put it on the list. Thanks. 

P.S. JPB, you know, I knew you were joking with me.


----------



## justplainbill (Mar 11, 2012)

Cerise said:


> We went to Scoma's years ago in SF. If I ever go back, I will try it again. As I recall, it took about 20 minutes before anyone came to the table. I noticed Stinky Rose is in Bev. Hills as well. Will put it on the list. Thanks.
> 
> P.S. JPB, you know, I knew you were joking with me.


Glad you played along.  Sorry you do not enjoy a nice broiled veal chop.


----------



## Cerise (Mar 11, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> Glad you played along. Sorry you do not enjoy a nice broiled veal chop.


 
;-)  Hahahahaha.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 11, 2012)

Lots of favorites.

In Rome, there is a little outdoor cafe right next to the Pantheon called "Di Rienzo". The food itself is good, but not spectacular. It's the atmosphere and the view that are memorable.

In Venice, we loved "Le Mistra" on Giudecca island. It's run by a happy German man. Not really any menus to speak of. The German came to our table and introduced himself as the owner. He said "you like fresh Lobster?". We said "yes", so they made up a family size platter of pasta with lobster sauce. It was excellent. They also had a squid sausage of sorts that was colored with the ink. Great place. I wonder if it's still around.

Locally, we have a couple of restaurants I like.

For everyday Italian, there is a teeny tiny little restaurant called "Giuseppe's". Hard to get into because they only have a handful of tables. They specialize in southern Italian fare. Lots of pasta. Lots of red sauces. I have never had a bad meal there.

For a more upscale dinner, we also like "i Nonni". Their prix fixe menu with custom wine pairings can't be beat, but you'd better bring your personal Brinks truck along when you dine there.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

Steve,

Thanks for your post. Yes, the place that you have mentioned on the little island of Guidecca and the German gent --- we had been there a couple of years ago ( 2010 October ) and it was there then. Phenomenal. They specialise in shellfish and seafood. 

I was in Minneapolis and St. Paul in 1994. I recall some fine Italian especially in Minneapolis and Chicago --- which was the 1st stop on that trip before moving to Europe.   

Thanks for posting. Appreciate. 
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

CraigC said:


> There is one chain that we will never return to again. Macaroni Grill. Karen ordered a clam dish that they served with unopened clams. It got sent back. They brought out the same dish and the clams were open. Open via prying, busted pieces of shell from thier efforts included.


 
I dont' mind paying for a dish, but I don't want to have to do the work of the kitchen in order to eat the food. Don't serve me shrimp with the legs and shell still on. I want to be able to pick up the food with my fork and put it in my mouth. I would have called the manager over and asked for a clam knife to open the clams. You would have gotten the dish for free. 

For me it is Applebee's. I went to two different ones in two different cities. Both time I ordered my steak med. rare. It came to my dish ice cold inside. Barely seared on the outside. I sent the dish back both time, asked for mac and cheese in its place. One sent out a dish that was still frozen in the middle. By then I gave up. Got the whole meal free. Was with my sister. She didn't have to pay for her meal either. And the coffee was on the house. How kind.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

My favorite Italian restaurant is in the North End of Boston. There is a little restaurant with only about four tables. I never order Spagett. and meatballs when I eat out. The gravy is too raw. But this place knows how to make it right. Don't know the name, just that it is off the beaten tourists path. The first time there I ate there they sent out as complmentary two meatballs with the gravy on them. They had it right. All day simmered. Now I take all out of town friends there for a true Italian meal. Even my friends from California who were born and raised in Italy. Everytime they come to visit, that is the first place they asked to go to to eat. The next day it is to the Union Oyster House. That is where JFK used to spend his Sundays reading all the Sunday newspapers from around the country.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2012)

Addie said:


> I would have called the manager over and asked for a clam knife to open the clams. You would have gotten the dish for free.


 
If clams or mussels do not open via the cooking process, they are not to be served, period. They are dead.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

*A 4 Table Restaurant - Love it already !*

Addie,

I truly enjoy these small hidden venues that are located in a not too popular thorough fare, and have 4 to 12 tables and are just wonderful with fresh food ... They have a waiter or waitress tell u the carte of the day´s catch or items, and that is that. Many of these are located in Italia and Spain, Greece and France too ... Some are located behind a book shop, a bar tavern, furniture or antique shop or butcher or fish monger´s ... Always wonderful. Never had a bad experience ... 

Your little gem of a venue sounds marvelous.

Thanks for posting and have nice Sunday. 
Margi


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 11, 2012)

The Italian neighborhood in St. Louis called "The Hill" is home to several very good Italian restaurants.  I swooned over a couple of meals there; sorry, but it's been too long ago and I can't recall specific names.

Here on the Florida Gulf coast, the Italian chains which abound are nothing to brag about.  One Italian family runs a small place called, "Two Meatballs in the Kitchen," (their two sons).  I usually order whatever their special of the day is and have yet to be disappointed.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

*The wrath of a journalist !*

Addie,

The manager and the owner would of heard the wrath of a journalist about those clams and shell pieces !  I certainly would never stand for this type of treatment ... You should pack a Digital Camera in your pocket book and take a photo next time and complain !  Afterall, this is horrid food service treatment ... 

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 11, 2012)

*Heard about great Italian restaurants in St. Louis*

I have a colleague who had travelled last summer to St. Louis and she loved the Gardens and the Italian restaurants ... Have never been ... Shall make note for future USA trip. 

Thanks for post and sharing views.
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Mar 11, 2012)

Son #3 took me to a very famous restaurant out near where he was living. I ordered shrimp scampi. When I got it, I could taste the alcohol. They didn't even give it a chance to cook off. I don't drink and I know alcohol when I taste it. It was horrible. They had to have used that cooking wine you get in the supermarket. Then the shrimp were tossed on top and were real tiny. The kind you get in the small can at your supermarket. I couldn't even get my fork into them. They were so tough. I didn't want my son to feel bad so I just played with the food. When the waitress came to clear the plates, she noticed my food hadn't been eaten at all. She asked what was wrong and I told her. I even demonstrated that I couldn't get my fork into the tiny shrimp. She took the dish to the manager and then to the kitchen. Every worker came out of the kitchen and was staring at our table. We got the whole dinner for the table for free. She got a good tip. Half of what the bill would have been.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 12, 2012)

*Vieste, Italia*

I had forgotten to post this memorable 10th century Slovenian Italian town which is famous for its walled streets and phenomenal seaviews ... Peschici is famous for its stunner fish restaurant called: 
La Grotta delle Rondini which means The Cave of Swallows. The venue is carved out of limestone cliffs and the building houses port holes instead of windows. The wood burning oven, well ... if you are ever in Vieste, rent a car and go ... 

Chef owner is: Antonio Mastromatteo. 

Posted by: 
Margi.


----------



## Claire (Mar 12, 2012)

Funny that you mention a Slovenian-Italian place.  Or is it Italian-Slovenian.  I went to Slovenia about 20 years ago, and we had some of the best pizza in Ljubljana and Dolenska Tolplice and some great Italian shellfood in Koper.  I doubt either place even exists any more.  But all of our food during that trip was wonderful.  Oh, great risotta at a hotel restaurant, the swan (translation, I don't remember the name).  honestly, it was right after the Iron Curtain fell, and all the food was great and really cheap, the concept of capitalism hadn't quite caught on.  

In the DC area I used to love a couple of places I loved for Italian food, but have no idea if they still exist.  One was called The Alpine and the other Michaelangelo's, both I think in Arlington.  I'll have to google and see if they're still around.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 13, 2012)

*Claire: Wow ! Slovenia & Puglia, Italia*

Interesting and thanx for posting about your trip.

I am uncertain too if this seafood surf ship wreck restaurant in the cave of a limestone building is still there however, it is 20 km from Vieste. 

When I have a chance over wkend, I shall do some research in Italian and check out ... I shall keep u posted ... 

By the way, Slovenian red wines are absolutely lovely ... gorgeous aged wines and hardly known. 

Thanks again for lovely post.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 13, 2012)

Claire,

Peschici is located on the Adriatic on the Gargano Peninsula ( www.peschici.it ), just north of Bari, very close to the airport, port, ferries to Corfu ... The Swallow´s Cave is still there ... of course, probably with another generation of cooks ... or Chefs ..   we shall check out during Easter Week. This is a lovely area, and the Island of Tremiti is stunning ... 

Kind regards. Margi.


----------



## Claire (Mar 13, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Interesting and thanx for posting about your trip.
> 
> I am uncertain too if this seafood surf ship wreck restaurant in the cave of a limestone building is still there however, it is 20 km from Vieste.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree about Slovene wines.  My favorite (it was a warm month) was cvicek (please be tolerant of my spelling -- pronounced svee-check to my ear).  I also liked the cherno vino (again, it meant "black" because it was a very dark red) but the temperature outside was better for the pink wine.  It seems like all pink wines sold in the U.S. are all too  sweet for my taste, for me the cvicek was just perfect for sitting at sidewalk cafes or picnic on a sunny day and was usually chilled.  We met a young man who's probably a relative of my husband's, and he gave us a bottle of the dark red to take home (made by someone in his family).


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 13, 2012)

For Claire,

Slovenian red wines are quite black cherry in color and are luscious wines, however, not on a Summer Day ... Better to go with a chilled Rosé ( not pink wine ! ) ... I had some Slovenian reds at an Embassy event held here in Madrid 3 years ago ... the regional cuisines are quite interesting too ... especially in the frontier with Italia ... as you know, as you mentioned their Pizzas. 

I have not been to Slovenia yet, however, we had discussed it with my younger daughter, for late August - September, to drive over the frontier and explore ... I had met several winery owners at this journalism event I attended and thus, it would be wonderful to do an article on the trip as well ...

How is the weather there now ? It is gorgeous here --- however, it is still March and thus, skeptical. 

Signing off for tonight Claire,
Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Would enjoy hearing your points of view ...
> 
> 6) San Francisco: Alioto´s on Fisherman´s Wharf and regional Sicilian


 
I've been warned away from Alioto's by the locals. They say the food has really gone down hill.


----------

